# Pro Q smoke generator



## deserttoad (Feb 23, 2010)

I see several people have picked up this fantastic little toy. I just used mine for the first time over the weekend, setting it on the bottom rack of my WSM. Wow, smoked cheese has never been so easy! I lit the candle and the dust started to smoke immediately. Removed the candle and let it go for a couple of hours - made the perfect TBS. I've already ordered more and dust and can't wait to taste the cheese! 

Does anyone have comments as to the dust type and smoke length? 

Gotta love this forum!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

There have been a few members making their own type of cold smokers very close to this same style. I have been meaning to get to the store so I can make one for myself. I have never seen sawdust around here for sale but then again I have never been looking for it either.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea they have those kind of smoke genarators and then you have some folks here that have made them for about 6.00's or so and they looked like they worked great too.


----------



## bob the noob (Feb 23, 2010)

Butcher Packer sells a few different kinds of sawdust here.  I'm sure if you looked around a bit you could find others also.

Some people have used Traeger(sp) pellets too...


----------

